# Marshall Bandits Premium Ferret Treats Y/N?



## ericajean (Jan 2, 2012)

Uh, first off, hi! I'm Erica, I'm 18, and I've had my hedgehog, Cyndaquil, for going on 3 months! 

I've been searching the internet and the HC forums for reviews of the Marshall Bandits Premium Ferret Treats, but alas, to no avail. If there is a thread a missed, feel free to point me in it's direction, but if not...

Anybody tried them? Anybody have an opinion/review of them I could hear? I've purchased the Original Chicken Flavor, and Cyndaquil seems to love them (he's only had one). Anybody had a positive/negative experience with them? I've read in tons of places that ferret TREATS are okay for hedgehogs, just not the food.

Anyone?


----------



## Christemo (Oct 5, 2011)

Usually that stuff is a no.


----------



## SquiggyTheHedgie (Jul 26, 2011)

what are the ingredients listed in them? If theres any grape or raisin, toss it right away since that is toxic for them. If it has corn its okay, but not too much since corn is indigestible to them and is a filler, so its pretty much junk food :lol:


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Welcome to HHC! 

I've not tried the treats, but looked them up to see the ingredients -

Chicken by-products, liver, chicken by-product meal, corn, gelatinized corn flour, chicken, glycerin, fructose, corn syrup, wheat flour, phosphoric acid, salt, potassium sorbate and calcium propionate and citric acid and BHA (preservatives).

From Nancy's post on Toxic Foods for hedgies - 


> Ethoxyquin
> BHA (butylated hydroxyanisole)
> BHT (butylated hydroxytoluene) -"Toxic" may not be the right word here, but the following artificial preservatives in pet food are suspected to cause serious health issues in animals including cancer, kidney disease, birth defects, liver disease, and so on. Read the labels on the food and avoid them if the products contain any of the followings:


I'd avoid them based on that, I usually refuse to get any food or treats that have any of those preservatives in them. If you're looking for some good treats besides insects and plain cooked meat, these are some cat treats that I've found to use with Lily - viewtopic.php?f=6&t=11931&hilit=wellness She also LOVES Wellness Healthy Indulgence, which is technically a wet food, so it's a bit messier, but they have great ingredients and she goes crazy for them.


----------



## ericajean (Jan 2, 2012)

Thank you all so much  The treats have been tossed and I'll look into the other cat treats! I have a cat too, so I doubt he'll complain much. I appreciate the quick response!


----------



## Christemo (Oct 5, 2011)

Cat treats are a no, too. They're filled with corn.
Try fruits and veggies listed on the Wiki (which is here, if it would load... http://wiki.hedgehogcentral.com/tiki-index.php )


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Christemo said:


> Cat treats are a no, too. They're filled with corn.
> Try fruits and veggies listed on the Wiki (which is here, if it would load... http://wiki.hedgehogcentral.com/tiki-index.php )


Not all cat treats are. The ones I listed in the link aren't bad.


----------



## chelsea.kang (Dec 2, 2011)

Whatever happened to a mealies, crickets, eggs, cooked chicken for treats? Other than the bugs I simply share with Marvin on occasion. :lol:


----------



## ericajean (Jan 2, 2012)

chelsea.kang said:


> Whatever happened to a mealies, crickets, eggs, cooked chicken for treats? Other than the bugs I simply share with Marvin on occasion. :lol:


Cyndaquil gets plenty of mealies, and when I'm up early enough to make breakfast he gets eggs  I'm scared something will go wrong if I make him fresh meat, so I try to avoid it. I'm slowly introducing him to new treats so that I can tell how his body reacts to them. I recently saw a video of a breeder with ferret treats and my breeder suggested ferret treats if they were available, so I figured I'd give them a shot!
He also gets steamed veggies on occasion. He had a steamed carrot last week. He won't get them often because of the sugar, but he loves them. I intend on experimenting with more as time goes on, but I try to leave a week at least between each new treat so that I can tell how each treat effects him.


----------



## chelsea.kang (Dec 2, 2011)

Mine LOVES roaches and crickets. I gut load them for three days before feeding. That way I can get in veggies and fruits without over doing it.


----------

